# Who wants to buy some AIDS?



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2009)

Now only $1!


*Discuss*
- funny "wtf" moments courtesy of Craigslist and / or the rest of the internet


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 20, 2009)

Someone would buy it.


----------



## Azure (Aug 20, 2009)

NOW IN PILL FORM

http://mustbetv.net/1982ayds2.jpg


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> NOW IN PILL FORM
> 
> http://mustbetv.net/1982ayds2.jpg


 
PELLZ HERE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYf_UJVKU_o


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Someone would buy it.


Oh you know they would.



AzurePhoenix said:


> NOW IN PILL FORM
> http://mustbetv.net/1982ayds2.jpg


Lol. Reminds me of the Subway Jared episode of South Park.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 20, 2009)

extended release, anyone ?
btw,,lol @ parrot droppings (ADD video moment, sry)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> NOW IN PILL FORM
> 
> http://mustbetv.net/1982ayds2.jpg



that's ominous, man. 1982, they prolly didn't even know when they made that.


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

Moved to the brand new "post funny links and images and whatever" forum.


----------



## Cavy (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello parts guy, I need some AIDS to get to that motor on the top shelf. Can you get me some. Lol. Epic Fail. But seriously that ad, what the heck? o.o


----------



## Matt (Aug 21, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> PELLZ HERE.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYf_UJVKU_o


 I literally crapped myself watching that.


----------

